# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Μνήμες Corsair Desktop RAM Vengeance LP 32GB (2x16GB) kit 1600MHz DDR3

## giannisaek

Tιμή  50€
Υ.Γ. Αρχική τιμή αγοράς 90€

----------

